#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?

## Олег Днепров

Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?

----------


## Нико

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Это не вранье. Не надо в таких аффективных состояниях создавать аж темы.

----------

Won Soeng (18.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это не вранье. Не надо в таких аффективных состояниях создавать аж темы.


Вы ещё не доказали то, что вы сказали, а уже требуете чтобы я тему не создавал, и требуете чтобы её удалили? Вы этого, потребовали своим высказыванием?

----------


## Олег Днепров

Что такое враньё? Есть враньё самому себе, есть враньё не себе а другим существам, есть враньё и себе и другим существам и вообще всему миру?

----------


## Нико

> Вы ещё не доказали то, что вы сказали, а уже требуете чтобы я тему не создавал, и требуете чтобы её удалили? Вы этого, потребовали своим высказыванием?


А вы сами перечитайте название данной темы. Спокойнее, спокойнее. Вера -- это не враньё, а вера). В буддизме аж три вида веры различают). Кроме того, до познания пустоты напрямую есть 9 этапов "практики через веру".

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Это не вранье. .



Тогда почему Цхултрим Тращи, до сих пор не ответил мне? Не ответил  в теме которая по этой ссылке.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24645&page=8

----------


## Олег Днепров

> А вы сами перечитайте название данной темы. Спокойнее, спокойнее. Вера -- это не враньё, а вера). В буддизме аж три вида веры различают). Кроме того, до познания пустоты напрямую есть 9 этапов "практики через веру".


Тогда почему Цхултрим Тращи до сих пор мне не ответил?

----------


## Нико

> Тогда почему Цхултрим Тращи до сих пор мне не ответил?


О чём вопрос-то был?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> О чём вопрос-то был?


Про дерево. Неужели вы не поняли?

----------


## Нико

> Про дерево. Неужели вы не поняли?


Я не слежу за всеми сообщениями тут, сорри. Вы, кажись, говорили, что дерево не отдельно от ума?) При чём тут вера?

----------


## Фил

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Вера - может вранье, а может и нет.
Вера - это необоснованные утверждения.
Если понимать, где вера, где вранье, а где истина - то никаких проблем и аффектов не возникнет.

Проблемы возникают, когда они путаются.

----------

Нико (13.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вера - может вранье, а может и нет.
> Вера - это необоснованные утверждения.
> Если понимать, где вера, где вранье, а где истина - то никаких проблем и аффектов не возникнет.
> 
> Проблемы возникают, когда они путаются.


Если я не могу утверждать, то я не утверждаю а предполагаю, и жду того времени когда я смогу утверждать. Итак, получается что вера это враньё.

----------


## Олег Днепров

Фил
Дело в том, что можно что-то утверждать, так, что это утверждение будет враньём. А можно что-то утверждать так, что это утверждение не будет враньём. Когда я говорил про, могу, не могу, я имел в виду что всё это при условии, что врать я не буду и не собираюсь.

----------


## Фил

> Если я не могу утверждать, то я не утверждаю а предполагаю, и жду того времени когда я смогу утверждать. Итак, получается что вера это враньё.


В какой то мере, НО это вранье которое Вы добровольно на себя принимаете по необходимости. Вы живете во времени и Вам надо допускать (верить) что произойдет в следующую секунду. Иначе Вы не сможете функционировать, не веря, что наступит утро, например. А мы это на самом деле не знаем.

Но если Вы хотите редуцировать к достоверности, то да, вера - это вранье.

----------

Инга Че (13.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

Что ужасно, на данный момент ни у кого, кого я знаю например и у меня нет достоверного знания. Получается что все - вранье.  Другое дело когда вранье все - то относишься к этому очень спокойно, как к однородной массе.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> В какой то мере, НО это вранье которое Вы добровольно на себя принимаете по необходимости. Вы живете во времени и Вам надо допускать (верить) что произойдет в следующую секунду. Иначе Вы не сможете функционировать, не веря, что наступит утро, например. А мы это на самом деле не знаем.
> 
> Но если Вы хотите редуцировать к достоверности, то да, вера - это вранье.


Может быть кто-то скажет, что если существо не знало, шестизначный номер билета который победит в лотерее, и не зная этого сказало что победит билет с таким-то шестизначным номером,  и билет с этим номером победил а существо угадало, то вот, это доказательство того что вера это не враньё. 
Дело в том, что, то существо, не понимало и не могло понимать, что, оно  говорило и о чём оно  говорило. Поэтому, этот пример не является доказательством того что вера это не враньё, а является доказательством того, что вера это враньё. 

Я очень хорошо смогу функционировать, не веря что завтра наступит утро. Вы обо мне сказали не правду. Я буду сомневаться, буду надеяться что утро наступит, буду хотеть чтобы оно наступило, но я не буду верить.

----------

Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что ужасно, на данный момент ни у кого, кого я знаю например и у меня нет достоверного знания. Получается что все - вранье.  Другое дело когда вранье все - то относишься к этому очень спокойно, как к однородной массе.


А зачем тогда буддистом становиться, если всё враньё, Фил? Или христианином? Враньём является отсутствие веры как раз, отсутствие авторитетов, учителей, основоположников учения. Тогда жизнь превращается в ад, потому что мы верим только своим каким-то домыслам. Нероли сегодня очень хорошую цитату привела про владыку, который раньше был хирургом и занимался трепанацией мозга. Да, ума мы физически нигде обнаружить не можем. Как и бога. Что касается будды, о его существовании до такой степени всё разжёвано, как будто мы беззубые младенцы и нам надо специально класть в рот еду, достаточно только проглотить её. Но даже и это мы сделать не в состоянии).

----------

Фил (13.06.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тогда почему Цхултрим Тращи до сих пор мне не ответил?


Я не ответил на Ваш вопрос, потому что он содержит манипуляцию и приписывает мне то, о чём я не говорил (будто я говорю, что всё есть ум).

Далее, если вы хотели на самом деле задать следующий вопрос: «Положим, что всё есть ум, и положим, что существо, не являющееся деревом, смотрит на дерево, являющееся живым, является ли дерево умом этого существа?» то потрудитесь для начала объяснить мне, почему в этом примере вы используете дерево и что в данном случае означает «являющееся живым, а не мёртвым». В соответствии с обычным значением этих слов, дерево, являющееся живым, означает, что это дерево растёт, а не высохло, и не означает, что дерево обладает умом, или сознанием, не является живым существом. Точно так же и в буддизме не считается, что деревья являются живыми существами.

Вы могли бы так же задать более простой вопрос, например: «Положим, есть живое существо 1, которое видит живое существо 2. Следует ли из того, что всё есть ум, то, что ж.с. 2 является умом ж.с. 1». Ответ, по моему мнению — не следует, ибо «всё есть ум» не означает «один общий ум на всех», о чём мы уже поговорили.

----------

Нико (13.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Я не ответил на Ваш вопрос, потому что он содержит манипуляцию и приписывает мне то, о чём я не говорил (будто я говорю, что всё есть ум).
> 
> Далее, если вы хотели на самом деле задать следующий вопрос: «Положим, что всё есть ум, и положим, что существо, не являющееся деревом, смотрит на дерево, являющееся живым, является ли дерево умом этого существа?» то потрудитесь для начала объяснить мне, почему в этом примере вы используете дерево и что в данном случае означает «являющееся живым, а не мёртвым». В соответствии с обычным значением этих слов, дерево, являющееся живым, означает, что это дерево растёт, а не высохло, и не означает, что дерево обладает умом, или сознанием, не является живым существом. Точно так же и в буддизме не считается, что деревья являются живыми существами.
> 
> Вы могли бы так же задать более простой вопрос, например: «Положим, есть живое существо 1, которое видит живое существо 2. Следует ли из того, что всё есть ум, то, что ж.с. 2 является умом ж.с. 1». Ответ, по моему мнению — не следует, ибо «всё есть ум» не означает «один общий ум на всех», о чём мы уже поговорили.



Я там, в той теме, уже задал другой вопрос, и в том вопросе нет дерева. Можете прямо сегодня на него попытаться ответить. Ну а про деревья, я думаю можно открыть отдельную тему.

----------


## Нико

> Я там, в той теме, уже задал другой вопрос, и в том вопросе нет дерева. Можете прямо сегодня на него попытаться ответить. Ну а про деревья, я думаю можно открыть отдельную тему.


Нет, умоляю, не открывайте отдельную тему про деревья!)

----------

Pema Sonam (13.06.2015), Алексанндр (22.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А зачем тогда буддистом становиться, если всё враньё, Фил? Или христианином? Враньём является отсутствие веры как раз, отсутствие авторитетов, учителей, основоположников учения. Тогда жизнь превращается в ад, потому что мы верим только своим каким-то домыслам. Нероли сегодня очень хорошую цитату привела про владыку, который раньше был хирургом и занимался трепанацией мозга. Да, ума мы физически нигде обнаружить не можем. Как и бога. Что касается будды, о его существовании до такой степени всё разжёвано, как будто мы беззубые младенцы и нам надо специально класть в рот еду, достаточно только проглотить её. Но даже и это мы сделать не в состоянии).


Когда становятся буддистом, то уж неприменим вопрос "зачем?", потому чоо кто на него ответит?
Мадхъямака как раз показывает как из массива недостоверных, относительных и пустых сведений не скатиться в догматику (враньё), а также, что есть существование, свободное от вранья - абсолютная истина.

----------

Нико (13.06.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Может быть кто-то скажет, что если существо не знало, шестизначный номер билета который победит в лотерее, и не зная этого сказало что победит билет с таким-то шестизначным номером,  и билет с этим номером победил а существо угадало, то вот, это доказательство того что вера это не враньё. 
> Дело в том, что, то существо, не понимало и не могло понимать, что, оно  говорило и о чём оно  говорило. Поэтому, этот пример не является доказательством того что вера это не враньё, а является доказательством того, что вера это враньё. 
> 
> Я очень хорошо смогу функционировать, не веря что завтра наступит утро. Вы обо мне сказали не правду. Я буду сомневаться, буду надеяться что утро наступит, буду хотеть чтобы оно наступило, но я не буду верить.


Так это замечательно. Теперь осталось разобраться, как оперируя исключительно недостоверной информацией жить и не увязнуть в ней. Смог Нагарджуна - сможете и Вы  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так это замечательно. Теперь осталось разобраться, как оперируя исключительно недостоверной информацией жить и не увязнуть в ней. Смог Нагарджуна - сможете и Вы


Почему "недостоверной информацией"? То, что существует "завтра" -- достоверно. Как и много других вещей тоже). Две истины, Фил, две истины.)

----------


## Фил

> Почему "недостоверной информацией"? То, что существует "завтра" -- достоверно. Как и много других вещей тоже). Две истины, Фил, две истины.)


Да откуда же "завтра" достоверно?
Может Вселенная именно завтра свернется?
Кто знает, что будет завтра?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Да откуда же "завтра" достоверно?
> Может Вселенная именно завтра свернется?
> Кто знает, что будет завтра?


Завтра не будет, если мы умрём до завтра.  А так оно обычно бывает, не волнуйтесь. И конца света пока не предвидится.)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Завтра не будет, если мы умрём до завтра.


Так ведь запросто же.

----------


## Нико

> Так ведь запросто же.


Я согласна, что запросто. Но мы же не будем себя убивать специально, чтобы не было завтра? Скончаемся естественной смертью. В моём случае, чем раньше, тем лучше.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Так это замечательно. Теперь осталось разобраться, как оперируя исключительно недостоверной информацией жить и не увязнуть в ней. Смог Нагарджуна - сможете и Вы



Сомнение, не может быть не достоверной информацией. Надежда тоже. Желание тоже. Потому что, всё это не является утверждением.  Надежда является информацией о том, что она, надежда, существует. Что же в этой информации является не достоверным? Я могу сомневаться в том, что завтра будет утро. Я могу сомневаться в том что завтра не будет утра. Что же тут не достоверного?

----------


## Нико

> Сомнение, не может быть не достоверной информацией. Надежда тоже. Желание тоже. Потому что, всё это не является утверждением.  Надежда является информацией о том, что она, надежда, существует. Что же в этой информации является не достоверным? Я могу сомневаться в том, что завтра будет утро. Я могу сомневаться в том что завтра не будет утра. Что же тут не достоверного?


Вы флудите, и это достоверно. Цхултрим слишком добрый, имхо.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы флудите, и это достоверно. Цхултрим слишком добрый, имхо.


Нет, я не флужу. Вы флудите. И, вы сказали обо мне не правду.

----------


## Фил

> Сомнение, не может быть не достоверной информацией. Надежда тоже. Желание тоже. Потому что, всё это не является утверждением.  Надежда является информацией о том, что она, надежда, существует. Что же в этой информации является не достоверным? Я могу сомневаться в том, что завтра будет утро. Я могу сомневаться в том что завтра не будет утра. Что же тут не достоверного?


Здесь равно нет не-достоверного и достоверного.
И зорошо!

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Здесь равно нет не-достоверного и достоверного.
> И зорошо!


Достоверное есть. Не достоверного нет. Достоверное заключается в том, что сомнение, надежда, и желание, существуют в настоящем времени.

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.





> Я буду сомневаться, буду надеяться...


эта.. а свое днк с маминым и папиным сравнивали, или надеетесь и сомневаетесь?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Заявление о том, что вера враньё - вот это и есть настоящее враньё, в первую очередь самому себе.

----------

Нико (13.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Заявление о том, что вера враньё - вот это и есть настоящее враньё, в первую очередь самому себе.


Вот и объясните теперь, что такое по вашему мнению вера. Чем она является? Я вам докажу, что это ни что иное как враньё. Есть три вида вранья, 1.самому себе но не другим,2.другим но не самому себе,3.и себе и другим.

----------


## Фридегар

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


если верить во враньё - враньё. Если в истину - истина. Смотря кому верить

----------


## Олег Днепров

> если верить во враньё - враньё. Если в истину - истина. Смотря кому верить


Не возможно чтобы вера, была верой в истину. Потому что, тот кто верит утверждает что-либо, но сам не понимает, и сам не знает, о чём он это утверждает. Если бы знал, это не было бы верой, это было бы знанием. А знание это не вера.

----------


## Фридегар

> Не возможно чтобы вера, была верой в истину.


Еще важен мотив. Что вы хотите достичь? Если земное, надо верить людям, которые этого достигли. Если что-то духовное - искать тех, кто в эту сторону живет и мыслит. Но никто гарантий не даст.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Еще важен мотив. Что вы хотите достичь? Если земное, надо верить людям, которые этого достигли. Если что-то духовное - искать тех, кто в эту сторону живет и мыслит. Но никто гарантий не даст.


Не возможно чтобы вера, была верой в истину.  Потому что, тот кто верит, утверждает что-либо, но сам не понимает, и сам не знает, о чём он это утверждает. Если бы знал, это не было бы верой, это было бы знанием. А знание, это не вера.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Нет, не правильно.  И Вы дурак. И больны.

----------


## Фридегар

Он просто думает, что кто-то сделает так, чтобы ему стало понятнее. Но только сам

----------


## Бо

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


То, что вы так думаете, это вполне предсказумый взгляд среднестатистического человека.
Обладать верой и не отступать от неё всю свою жизнь - это качества незаурядной личности.
При этом нет необходимости что-то доказывать. Если она есть - она есть.
Берите пример с этого человека:

----------

Инга Че (14.06.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вот и объясните теперь, что такое по вашему мнению вера. Чем она является? Я вам докажу, что это ни что иное как враньё. Есть три вида вранья, 1.самому себе но не другим,2.другим но не самому себе,3.и себе и другим.


Можно с разных сторон рассмотреть вопрос веры. 

Вера основанная на доверии к источникам информации, которые Вы считаете достоверными и заслуживающими доверия. Например Вы доверяете некоторым людям или книгам. Вы воспринимаете полученную от них информацию - на веру.

Вера основанная на уверенности, например Вы уверенны, что   правильно поняли услышанное\прочитанное. Вы не просто уверенны в своей правоте - Вы слепо этому верите.

Есть вера основанная на личном опыте, а есть опыт который можно реализовать лишь основываясь на вере.

В жизни людей присутствует очень много веры, в том числе и у Вас. 

При всём этом Вы утверждаете, что вера - враньё. 

Вы врёте сами себе, и как результат: видите в других - врунов.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Можно с разных сторон рассмотреть вопрос веры. 
> 
> Вера основанная на доверии к источникам информации, которые Вы считаете достоверными и заслуживающими доверия. Например Вы доверяете некоторым людям или книгам. Вы воспринимаете полученную от них информацию - на веру.
> 
> Вера основанная на уверенности, например Вы уверенны, что   правильно поняли услышанное\прочитанное. Вы не просто уверенны в своей правоте - Вы слепо этому верите.
> 
> Есть вера основанная на личном опыте, а есть опыт который можно реализовать лишь основываясь на вере.
> 
> В жизни людей присутствует очень много веры, в том числе и у Вас. 
> ...


Во мне веры нет, в моей жизни, моей веры нет, и никогда не было. Я знаю, сам видел, что веру для своей цели, использовали существа которые пытались воровать чужой для них язык. Вообще, не кажется ли вам, что можно ввести такой термин "вера с кулаками"? Я имею в виду что, те кто верит, они с ненавистью на кого-то орут.

----------


## Фридегар

"Вера, это уверенность. Это сила для борьбы. Это пища для ума. Вы должны научиться верить", как слышал в одном источнике.

----------

Нико (14.06.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, не кажется ли вам, что можно ввести такой термин "вера с кулаками"? Я имею в виду что, те кто верит, они с ненавистью на кого-то орут.


Вы путаете веру с фанатизмом.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Во мне веры нет, в моей жизни, моей веры нет, и никогда не было. Я знаю, сам видел, что веру для своей цели, использовали существа которые пытались воровать чужой для них язык. Вообще, не кажется ли вам, что можно ввести такой термин "вера с кулаками"? Я имею в виду что, те кто верит, они с ненавистью на кого-то орут.


Те, кто верят, в то, что в их жизни нет веры - махают  кулаками и орут с не меньшей ненавистью. 

ДонКихоты уверенные, только в своей правоте, всегда рвутся в бой. Их уверенность в чудовищ настолько слепа, что они не видят мельниц. 

ДонКихот, уверенный только в своей правоте, сам является чудовищем, и как результат - видит чудовищ в других.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Те, кто верят, в то, что в их жизни нет веры - махают  кулаками и орут с не меньшей ненавистью. 
> 
> ДонКихоты уверенные, только в своей правоте, всегда рвутся в бой. Их уверенность в чудовищ настолько слепа, что они не видят мельниц. 
> 
> ДонКихот, уверенный только в своей правоте, сам является чудовищем, и как результат - видит чудовищ в других.


Сергей Хос сказал вот это.

"Сказанное мною не в большей мере нигилизм, чем слова "Даже будды никогда не видели и не увидят ум".

Так что я лишь указал на факт: остается "за кадром". А уж кто или что именно там остается - сама решай. )))"

Конец высказывания Сергея Хоса. 

Так вот, не возможно чтобы что-то, было существующим, если даже всеведущие никогда этого не видели. Я вот думаю, почему в буддизме атман называют словом ум? Ну, называть ясным светом, это ещё куда ни шло. Но ведь, насколько мне известно словом ум, называют и ещё что-то, что атманом не является. Так вот, о высказываниях Сергея Хоса. Он говорил что по буддийскому учению, ум существует,  атман существует. Он же, высказывался об уме так же, как высказался создатель йогачары. А может быть, когда будда говорил что атмана нет, он имел в виду что нет атмана в виде того вранья, которое присутствует в высказываниях существ чьё воззрение подобно воззрениям Сергея Хоса?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Во мне веры нет, в моей жизни, моей веры нет, и никогда не было.


Повторю вопрос.. в каком возрасте вы начали осознавать, что родители это те кто вас родили, и тут же провели тест днк, чтобы дальше считать их родителями?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Повторю вопрос.. в каком возрасте вы начали осознавать, что родители это те кто вас родили, и тут же провели тест днк, чтобы дальше считать их родителями?


Вы решили что мой ответ на этот ваш вопрос, будет являться доказательством того, что учение йогачары не содержит в себе не правду? Я отвечу. Если сомневался что такие-то люди  являются моими родителями, если не приложил усилие для того чтобы узнать ответ на вопрос, являются ли они моими родителями, если не узнал что они являются моими родителями, то и не называл их словами папа и мама. Но вы-то, наверное, хотите от меня потребовать чтобы я называл их папой и мамой? 

Представляете?, прихожу я в школу, лет 20 назад. А там учителя, может быть, были тайными последователями йогачары. А если не были, то почему же они пытались меня подловить, поймать на слове, и много раз мне  говорили при других учениках школы, "Что же ты негодяй, не называешь мамой и папой тех, у кого в паспортах написано что они твои мама и папа?"?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вы решили что мой ответ на этот ваш вопрос, будет ...


 Ответ на мой вопрос будет являться ответом на мой вопрос. Пример с родителями взят, просто потому что это хороший пример хорошей веры, в которой в большинстве случаев нет никакого вранья. Вера это вера, а вранье это сознательное перевирание известных фактов. Верующий конечно может врать самому себе, когда знает факты, опровергающие какие-то моменты его веры. Тогда его вера в эти моменты становится враньем, но это уже совсем не вера.

----------

Нико (14.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ответ на мой вопрос будет являться ответом на мой вопрос. Пример с родителями взят, просто потому что это хороший пример хорошей веры, в которой в большинстве случаев нет никакого вранья. Вера это вера, а вранье это сознательное перевирание известных фактов. Верующий конечно может врать самому себе, когда знает факты, опровергающие какие-то моменты его веры. Тогда его вера в эти моменты становится враньем, но это уже совсем не вера.


Вы разрешаете обычным людям жить без вранья? Если они, обычные люди, не знают, родили их два существа одно мужского а другое женского пола, или не родили а усыновили и сказали что не усыновляли а родили, вы, разрешаете таким людям не называть тех существ словами мама и папа? Или вы требуете, чтобы называли? Вера это враньё. Я могу это доказывать по многу раз. 
Я, не называл мамой и папой, никого. И что теперь? Без брехни, без вранья,  мне и  жить не возможно, по вашему мнению? Есть знание. Есть возможность развиться и что-то узнать. Знание, это не вера. Никак не вера. Ни в каком виде.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Вы разрешаете обычным людям жить без вранья? Если они, обычные люди, не знают, родили их два существа одно мужского а другое женского пола, или не родили а усыновили и сказали что не усыновляли а родили, вы, разрешаете таким людям не называть тех существ словами мама и папа? Или вы требуете, чтобы называли? Вера это враньё. Я могу это доказывать по многу раз. 
> Я, не называл мамой и папой, никого. И что теперь? Без брехни, без вранья,  мне и  жить не возможно, по вашему мнению? Есть знание. Есть возможность развиться и что-то узнать. Знание, это не вера. Никак не вера. Ни в каком виде.


Пояснение. В этой фразе 




> Если они, обычные люди, не знают, родили их два существа одно мужского а другое женского пола, или не родили а усыновили и сказали что не усыновляли а родили, вы, разрешаете таким людям не называть тех существ словами мама и папа?


я имел в виду, что существа знают, что два других существа сказали что они не усыновляли а родили этих существ, сказали это этим существам. Это, эти существа знают.  И, эти существа не знают, родили их те два существа или не родили а усыновили. Этого, они не знают.  Я это имел в виду а не что-то другое.

----------


## Chikara

Вера - это свойство ума. Тот, кто говорит, что вера это вранье, тот безумец.

----------


## Кузьмич

В начальной школе учат считать. И теперь каждый что-то "считает". Научили на свою голову.

----------


## Aion

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Ошиблись: 



> Верящий ум недвойственен;
> Двойственный ум не может быть верящим.
> 
> Его не описать никакими словами.
> Для него нет прошлого, настоящего, будущего.
> 
> Синдзинмэй

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Ошиблись:


Существа находящиеся в состоянии не двойственности, говорили мне обо мне, и говорили другим обо мне, что я, взял что-то чужое и выдал это за своё, что я копипастер, плагиатор, притаскиваю цитаты, что я нарушил нигде не написанный закон об авторских правах, и тому подобное. Я не намерен прощать,  я знаю что это враньё. 
Есть у меня подозрение, что одно из этих существ, даже зарегистрировано на этом форуме.
К чему я это сказал? Да к тому, что те существа называли своё враньё обо мне, не враньём а правдой .

----------


## Aion

> Существа находящиеся в состоянии не двойственности, говорили мне обо мне, и говорили другим обо мне, что я, взял что-то чужое и выдал это за своё, что я копипастер, плагиатор, притаскиваю цитаты, что я нарушил нигде не написанный закон об авторских правах, и тому подобное. Я не намерен прощать,  я знаю что это враньё. 
> Есть у меня подозрение, что одно из этих существ, даже зарегистрировано на этом форуме.
> К чему я это сказал? Да к тому, что те существа называли своё враньё обо мне, не враньём а правдой .


Я, я, я... Действительно, при чём тут вера?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Я, я, я... Действительно, при чём тут вера?


Верующие существа, пребывающие в состоянии не двойственности, обвинили меня во вранье. Они сказали что я, взял что-то чужое и сказал об этом, о том что я взял, не правду, сказал что это что-то, моё, что это моё, а не чужое. 

Это, они такое обо мне сказали, и, эти их слова, это их враньё обо мне.

----------


## Aion

> Верующие существа, пребывающие в состоянии не двойственности, обвинили меня во вранье.


Значит, Вы врёте. Что в этом такого?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Значит, Вы врёте. Что в этом такого?


А то, что в русском языке словом люди, называются только красиво лицые существа. Это значит, что не красивых людей не бывает. Людям я могу простить всё. А существам которые мне не нужны, и никогда, ни для чего, не были нужны, не красивым,  я не прощаю ничего.

----------


## Олег Днепров

На буддийском форуме дхарма орг, удалили моё сообщение в котором я сказал, что я не буддист и не просветлённый, и, никогда не испытывал сексуального влечения к существам, которые составляют 99 %, приблизительно, от всего населения России и любой страны земного шара, и у которых не красивые лица. К чему я это сказал? А к тому, что меня тут обвиняли в троллинге, а троллинг это садизм, а садизм это сексуальное влечение. Итак, и на этом форуме обо мне сказали враньё. А вы говорите, "что в этом такого?". Ещё, троллинг, это развлечение. А развлечение это когда тому кто развлекается, нужны те, на кого направлено его внимание.

----------


## Aion

> А то, что в русском языке словом люди, называются только красиво лицые существа. Это значит, что не красивых людей не бывает.


С чего Вы это взяли? И если предположить, что Вы так глубоко знаете русский язык, возникает вопрос: зачем пишете с ошибками?


> Людям я могу простить всё. А существам которые мне не нужны, и никогда, ни для чего, не были нужны, не красивым,  я не прощаю ничего.


Простите, не понимаю, при чём здесь прощение?  :EEK!:

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Простите, не понимаю, при чём здесь прощение?


А причём здесь, ваш вывод что я вру? Те существа, пребывающие в состоянии не двойственности, которые обвинили меня во вранье, они были не красиво лицыми. Им, я не прощаю ничего. Не прощаю вранья.

----------


## Aion

> А причём здесь, ваш вывод что я вру?


С чего Вы взяли, что способны различать, кто находится в состоянии недвойственности, а кто нет?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> С чего Вы взяли, что способны различать, кто находится в состоянии недвойственности, а кто нет?


А с чего вы взяли, вот это вот




> Значит, Вы врёте. Что в этом такого?


? На ваш вопрос, я не буду отвечать.

----------


## Aion

> А с чего вы взяли, вот это вот


1) Существа в состоянии недвойственности не врут,
2) Вы заблуждаетесь насчёт того, что существа находятся в состоянии недвойственности.
 Есть разве ещё какие-то варианты?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А причём здесь, ваш вывод что я вру? Те существа, пребывающие в состоянии не двойственности, которые обвинили меня во вранье, они были не красиво лицыми. Им, я не прощаю ничего. Не прощаю вранья.


Помоему все Ваши посты, можно свести к одной фразе:

Они забрали Нашу Прелесть,
злые, не-красивые, обманщики - йогачары.

----------


## Олег Днепров

> 1) Существа в состоянии недвойственности не врут,
> 2) Вы заблуждаетесь насчёт того, что существа находятся в состоянии недвойственности.
>  Есть разве ещё какие-то варианты?


По учению Будды, нет и никогда не было Бога-Творца. Создатель учения йогачара находился в состоянии не двойственности, именно когда создавал своё учение. Из его учения следует что он утверждает, что существует Бог-Творец. Создатель учения йогачара,  не использовал слова "Бог-Творец" а использовал другие слова. Из его учения следует что он утверждает, что есть только одно существо, и никогда и нигде не было так, что было более чем одно существо.  Всё это сказано в йогачаре. 
Учение создателя учения йогачара, это учение о не двойственности. Оно  не отличается,  по смыслу,  от учения не буддийской адвайты, не отличается, по смыслу, от индуистских не буддийских учений о Боге-Творце, не отличается, по смыслу, от Кришнаизма.  А разница в том, что в не буддийской адвайте, Богом-Творцом называют то, что в йогачаре называют словом ум. 
Итак, нет ли брехни и противоречия словам будды, в учении йогачары? А вы говорите, существа находящиеся в не двойственности не врут. 
Пояснение. Когда я говорю, "находился в состоянии не двойственности", я не имею в виду то, что имел в виду создатель учения йогачара. Я имею в виду другое. Когда я говорю "находился в состоянии не двойственности", я имею в виду  "находился в состоянии брехни, вранья".  И, при этом я имею в виду, что, никакой не двойственности, никогда и нигде, ни разу, не было и нет до сих пор, и что не двойственности, никогда не было ни без начала, ни с начала.  И что сами слова "не двойственность" означают "брехня", по моему мнению, но не по мнению создателя учения йогачара. 
Вот, всё вот это, я имею в виду когда говорю "находился в состоянии не двойственности".
 И, ещё, по моему мнению слово "брехня" не обозначает и никогда не обозначало гавканье собак, а обозначало другое, обозначало враньё. И, я думаю, уж не в Тибете ли, придумали не правду про слово брехня? Уж не учителя ли тибетского буддизма, придумали что слово "брехня" обозначает гавканье собак? 
Не было ли это, хитрым ходом, упаей, в том смысле что, вот, собрались идти из Тибета  в Америку, Россию и другие страны,  и решили убрать не мягкое слово "брехня", чтобы по мягче было, если вдруг что не так пойдёт?

----------


## Олег Днепров

> Помоему все Ваши посты, можно свести к одной фразе:
> 
> Они забрали Нашу Прелесть,
> злые, не-красивые, обманщики - йогачары.


Кроме времени, не красивые ничего не могут забрать, или отобрать, у красивых. Может быть, это дерьмо, не красивые, верят в то, что они могут забрать девственность у красивой девушки. Это, не возможно и никогда не было возможно. Я могу это доказать.  В их народе все девушки не красивые и не девушки. Почему я сейчас всё это сказал? Да потому, что вы там употребили слово "забрали".

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Вера это враньё. Я могу это доказывать по многу раз.


 Вы бы хоть раз для начала доказали, прежде чем говорить такое. Повторение слов "вера - это вранье" это не доказательство. Кроме этого вы ни одного доказательства не привели. Рекомендую ознакомиться со словарем, чтобы узнать значение слова "вранье", прежде чем использовать его.

----------


## Aion

> По учению Будды, нет и никогда не было Бога-Творца. Создатель учения йогачара находился в состоянии не двойственности, именно когда создавал своё учение. Из его учения следует что он утверждает, что существует Бог-Творец. Создатель учения йогачара,  не использовал слова "Бог-Творец" а использовал другие слова. Из его учения следует что он утверждает, что есть только одно существо, и никогда и нигде не было так, что было более чем одно существо.  Всё это сказано в йогачаре. 
> Учение создателя учения йогачара, это учение о не двойственности. Оно  не отличается,  по смыслу,  от учения не буддийской адвайты, не отличается, по смыслу, от индуистских не буддийских учений о Боге-Творце, не отличается, по смыслу, от Кришнаизма.  А разница в том, что в не буддийской адвайте, Богом-Творцом называют то, что в йогачаре называют словом ум. 
> Итак, нет ли брехни и противоречия словам будды, в учении йогачары? А вы говорите, существа находящиеся в не двойственности не врут. 
> Пояснение. Когда я говорю, "находился в состоянии не двойственности", я не имею в виду то, что имел в виду создатель учения йогачара. Я имею в виду другое. Когда я говорю "находился в состоянии не двойственности", я имею в виду  "находился в состоянии брехни, вранья".  И, при этом я имею в виду, что, никакой не двойственности, никогда и нигде, ни разу, не было и нет до сих пор, и что не двойственности, никогда не было ни без начала, ни с начала.  И что сами слова "не двойственность" означают "брехня", по моему мнению, но не по мнению создателя учения йогачара. 
> Вот, всё вот это, я имею в виду когда говорю "находился в состоянии не двойственности".
>  И, ещё, по моему мнению слово "брехня" не обозначает и никогда не обозначало гавканье собак, а обозначало другое, обозначало враньё. И, я думаю, уж не в Тибете ли, придумали не правду про слово брехня? Уж не учителя ли тибетского буддизма, придумали что слово "брехня" обозначает гавканье собак? 
> Не было ли это, хитрым ходом, упаей, в том смысле что, вот, собрались идти из Тибета  в Америку, Россию и другие страны,  и решили убрать не мягкое слово "брехня", чтобы по мягче было, если вдруг что не так пойдёт?


Простите, но дальнейшее участие в разговоре с Вами для меня проблематично. 
Берегите себя, будьте здоровы!

----------


## Кузьмич

> А то, что в русском языке словом люди, называются только красиво лицые существа. Это значит, что не красивых людей не бывает. Людям я могу простить всё. А существам которые мне не нужны, и никогда, ни для чего, не были нужны, не красивым,  я не прощаю ничего.


Дык покажь лицо, прекраснолицый. Это будет честно! Аватарку сделать - минута.

----------

Aion (15.06.2015)

----------


## Олег Маковский

В русском языке слово "вера" это РПЦ-шный термин, исторически. Буддизм-накопление опыта, а не вера. Какая вера? Почему враньё?

----------


## Дмитрий Зэнский

Сомнения и вера невозможны в чистом виде и друг без друга. Это динамика мечущегося по кругу ума. Поэтому их даже не надо противопоставлять. Истинное сомнение ведёт к вере, и наоборот. Есть "вера во что-то" это вера в определённую идею. И есть вера чему-то. Доверие неизвестному. Передача себя в руки тому, что происходит.  :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (20.06.2015), Альбина (21.06.2015)

----------


## Ersh

Знаете, когда встречаешь утверждение, построенное по типу "Я считаю, что это - это то", всегда хочется спросить - ну и что? Считать можно все, что угодно.

----------

Aion (21.06.2015), Алик (20.06.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (21.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Сомнения и вера невозможны в чистом виде и друг без друга. Это динамика мечущегося по кругу ума. Поэтому их даже не надо противопоставлять. Истинное сомнение ведёт к вере, и наоборот. Есть "вера во что-то" это вера в определённую идею. И есть вера чему-то. Доверие неизвестному. Передача себя в руки тому, что происходит.


Так понимаю, что истинное сомнение ведет к просветлению (без возврата).

----------

Альбина (21.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

Надо же . :Smilie:  Старина  Ламымедов опять приходил. :Smilie:

----------

Алексанндр (22.06.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (21.06.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Так понимаю, что истинное сомнение ведет к просветлению (без возврата).


Классно сказано . "Истинное сомнение".в том смысле что "сомнение в истине" .. А так вроде сомнение -оно не может быть истинное или не истинное .
 По ощущениям -оно одновременно -и полное принятие происходящего до конца и неверие (невовлечение). 
 Можно же сказать-это  свобода всего происходящего .Все оторвано от тебя, а ты только наблюдаешь  а если действуешь, то тоже как-будто-то не ты.)

От знания остается только знание самого себя где-то глубоко внутри -настоящего , без желаний и мысленных и чувственных  привязанностей , а может даже не себя ,а еще какой-то фигни  :Smilie: . Наверное, в дзен эту фигню как-раз и называют "истинное я". Она потом тобой и руководит.   Вообще -найти свое истинное я - вещь крутая, там и знание и покой и бесстрашие и уверенность .И еще она имеет свойство людям передаваться . Во что самое интересное . :Smilie: 

Алик . Не отвечайте. Это мысли вслух. :Smilie:  Я просто тут себя немножко опять подрастеряла за какое-то время ,но вроде вот опять все собралось.)) Вот и пишу.)) Ну или -как сами хотите.  :Smilie:

----------

Алексанндр (22.06.2015), Алик (21.06.2015)

----------


## Алексанндр

Вера это враньё .Но враньё это не вера.

----------


## Алексанндр

Вера порождает надежду .Надежда умирает,остаётся любовь.

----------


## Алексанндр

Вера должна замещаться знанием,иначе это путь к фанатизму.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Представьте, вы больны смертельной болезнью, срок для принятия мер минимальный, узнаете, есть единственный врач способный вам помочь, он в точно такой же ситуации как у вас,  сумел самостоятельно  справиться с болезнью. Поверите ему или предпочтете умирать?

----------


## Харуказе

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Если вера в то, что вашей женой станет Дженнифер Лопес,начальник выдаст обещанную год назад премию за переработку,или в деда мороза,то вы не ошибаетесь,-это скорее всего вранье. Хотя на счет деда мороза я не так уверен.

----------

Нико (01.07.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Во мне веры нет, в моей жизни, моей веры нет, и никогда не было. Я знаю, сам видел, что веру для своей цели, использовали существа которые пытались воровать чужой для них язык. Вообще, не кажется ли вам, что можно ввести такой термин "вера с кулаками"? Я имею в виду что, те кто верит, они с ненавистью на кого-то орут.


А как же три закона Ньютона ? Они же не доказаны окончательно . Вы вопрос не изучили, а бухтите уже пафосно. 
Орут нервные люди, вера здесь ни при чем.

----------


## ullu

> Если вера в то, что вашей женой станет Дженнифер Лопес,начальник выдаст обещанную год назад премию за переработку,или в деда мороза,то вы не ошибаетесь,-это скорее всего вранье. Хотя на счет деда мороза я не так уверен.


Почему вранье то ?
Если я просто надеюсь , что Дженифер Лопес станет моей мужей, то я вообще никому не вру, я просто хочу и надеюсь. 
Если я начинаю верить в то, что такая возможность есть, то это моя ошибка, заблуждение, но я никому здесь не вру.
Если я рассказываю всем, что она уже согласилась, то вот это вранье, но причем здесь вера? Если она не соглашалась, а я верю в то, что согласилась - то это вообще не вранье, а шизофрения.

Не всякая неправда - вранье.

----------

Legba (03.07.2015)

----------


## Aion

> Вера порождает надежду .


Наоборот, вера возникает из ожидания.

----------

Альбина (04.07.2015)

----------


## Буль

> Я считаю что вера это враньё.Я правильно понял что такое вера, или я ошибся?


Считайте как можете. Вы всё правильно поняли, и вы ошиблись.

----------

Гойко (03.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Наоборот, вера возникает из ожидания.


Точно,Aion, . :Smilie:  Когда заканчивается вера-начинается правда. остальное все - ......

----------


## Альбина

> Почему вранье то ?
> Если я просто надеюсь , что Дженифер Лопес станет моей мужей, то я вообще никому не вру, я просто хочу и надеюсь. 
> Если я начинаю верить в то, что такая возможность есть, то это моя ошибка, заблуждение, но я никому здесь не вру.
> Если я рассказываю всем, что она уже согласилась, то вот это вранье, но причем здесь вера? Если она не соглашалась, а я верю в то, что согласилась - то это вообще не вранье, а шизофрения.
> 
> Не всякая неправда - вранье.


ullu. Я вам отвечу. :Smilie:  Хотя меня  Aion опередил и все сказал . Вчера ваш пост прочитала, а вот сегодня мысль пришла. Так что -спасибо.)

Любые надежды  и вера во что-то  то - это вранье. А вот обнаружение - это другое дело .  Если вы начинаете во что-то верить ,что  у вас даже есть возможность что-то получить, -правда заключается только в том,что до этого вы верили во что-то другое и это не принесло (не приносит) вам удовлетворения .
  Тем не менее  веру отнимать нельзя, потому что если нет ничего взамен,то сами понимаете - будет больно.

----------


## ullu

> ullu. Я вам отвечу. Хотя меня  Aion опередил и все сказал . Вчера ваш пост прочитала, а вот сегодня мысль пришла. Так что -спасибо.)
> 
> Любые надежды  и вера во что-то  то - это вранье. А вот обнаружение - это другое дело .  Если вы начинаете во что-то верить ,что  у вас даже есть возможность что-то получить, -правда заключается только в том,что до этого вы верили во что-то другое и это не принесло (не приносит) вам удовлетворения .
>   Тем не менее  веру отнимать нельзя, потому что если нет ничего взамен,то сами понимаете - будет больно.


Ну почему вранье то ? Может быть - гипотеза ? 
Вранье это намеренно сказанная другим неправда все же.

Вы же не утверждаете, что ваша вера обоснована через опыт или безупречную логику даже. 
Значит вы не врете.
Если я вижу дым, и предполагаю, что там горит костер. Я говорю - там может быть костер, потому что идет дым.
Я прихожу на место, а там нет костра, там просто стадо сурков курит. 

Или второй вариант - там костер.

Вот как тут применить вашу теорию ? Моя вера перестала быть враньем, из-за того, что то во что верила оказалось правдой ?
Или она никогда враньем не была ?
А если то, во что я верила, оказалось неправдой ? То что было враньем, моя вера или вранье, в которое я верила ?

----------

Aion (04.07.2015), Альбина (04.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Ну почему вранье то ? Может быть - гипотеза ? 
> Вранье это намеренно сказанная другим неправда все же.
> 
> Вы же не утверждаете, что ваша вера обоснована через опыт или безупречную логику даже. 
> Значит вы не врете.
> Если я вижу дым, и предполагаю, что там горит костер. Я говорю - там может быть костер, потому что идет дым.
> Я прихожу на место, а там нет костра, там просто стадо сурков курит. 
> 
> Или второй вариант - там костер.
> ...


Конечно, ваше предположение -неправда , как и надежда,вера ,любое ожидание ,присвоение себе чужого мнения  и т.д. Даже вера в то,что хлеб -это хлеб.
В вашем случае - правда  то,что Вы дым видите.   Но на стадо курящих  сурков я бы посмотрела :Smilie: 
Подойдете - увидите стадо сурков - это будет правдой и и так дальше . Потом  Сурки споют вам песню - тоже будет правдой. :Smilie:  

 Пусть будет гипотеза. :Smilie:  но мне думается,хороша та гипотеза,над которой просто работают, а не верят . Просто очень четко прослеживается, как только вера уходит - приходит правда . Причем даже вера в свои собственные , добытые на основе личного опыта ориентиры.
А так...... разницы нет -неправда ,сказанная другим или сказанная себе.  Но тут вот и подвох,что пока вы одной ногой в гипотезе, и еще не дай бог за нее ухватились  - правду не разглядишь .

----------

Фил (04.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

Альбина! Вы правы! Только явления есть. Гипотезы - только для практической пользы. Строить на них мировоззрение - замок из песка.

----------

Альбина (04.07.2015)

----------


## Алик

Вот что написал ДМ Сунг Сан в книге " Посыпание Будды пеплом" : "Что такое большая вера? Большая вера означает что вы во всякое время удерживаете ум, который решил практиковать, при любых обстоятельствах. Это как курица, сидящая на яйцах. Она сидит, постоянно заботясь о них и давая им тепло, чтобы вылупились цыплята. Если она станет беззаботной или небрежной, яйца пропадут, и цыплята не вылупятся. Дзен-ум означает всегда и везде верить в себя. Я даю обет стать Буддой и спасти всех людей." http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha
Так что верить в себя - это не враньё  :Smilie: .

----------

Альбина (04.07.2015), АртёмМ (04.07.2015), Владимир Николаевич (04.07.2015), Фил (04.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина! Вы правы! Только явления есть. Гипотезы - только для практической пользы. Строить на них мировоззрение - замок из песка.


Фил ! Как Вы точно слово подобрали . Явления. Так и есть . :Smilie:  Спасибо :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Вот что написал ДМ Сунг Сан в книге " Посыпание Будды пеплом" : "Что такое большая вера? Большая вера означает что вы во всякое время удерживаете ум, который решил практиковать, при любых обстоятельствах. Это как курица, сидящая на яйцах. Она сидит, постоянно заботясь о них и давая им тепло, чтобы вылупились цыплята. Если она станет беззаботной или небрежной, яйца пропадут, и цыплята не вылупятся. Дзен-ум означает всегда и везде верить в себя. Я даю обет стать Буддой и спасти всех людей." http://zendao.ru/library/Dropping_ashes_on_Buddha
> Так что верить в себя - это не враньё .


-
Какие же вы ,молодцы,-дзен-буддисты.  У некоторых кишка тонка. (не будем показывать пальцем :Smilie: )

----------

Алик (04.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Дзен-ум означает всегда и везде верить в себя.


Очень неплохо, мне понравилось. Конечно мысль не нова, но приятно читать единомышленников хоть в каком то ракурсе.

----------

Алик (04.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Очень неплохо, мне понравилось. Конечно мысль не нова, но приятно читать единомышленников хоть в каком то ракурсе.


Сейчас наверное глупость скажу ,ну пусть.... :Smilie:  Когда возникает доверие к себе -нет необходимости верить в себя.  . Слова конечно,но все же.... Фил ,думаю -оценит  слово "доверие". Это когда -до веры . Только сейчас в голову пришло почему-то.) Но по-моему ,это как-раз две большие разницы.

----------

АртёмМ (05.07.2015)

----------


## Алик

> Сейчас наверное глупость скажу ,ну пусть.... Когда возникает доверие к себе -нет необходимости верить в себя.  . Слова конечно,но все же.... Фил ,думаю -оценит  слово "доверие". Это когда -до веры . Только сейчас в голову пришло почему-то.) Но по-моему ,это как-раз две большие разницы.


Альбина, на мой взгляд, это просто игры ума. Кто создает две  большие разницы?  :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Сейчас наверное глупость скажу ,ну пусть.... Когда возникает доверие к себе -нет необходимости верить в себя.  . Слова конечно,но все же.... Фил ,думаю -оценит  слово "доверие". Это когда -до веры . Только сейчас в голову пришло почему-то.) Но по-моему ,это как-раз две большие разницы.


Думаю что лучше высказать глупость, чем оставить её при себе. А вообще отличный ответ, честно говоря он меня поставил в тупик и не знаю что на него ответить. Есть над чем поразмышлять и это замечательно. Насчёт доверия полностью согласен. По поводу необходимости верить в себя интересная мысль. Она порождает у меня целую ветвящуюся такую структуру размышлений и противоречий  :Smilie:  Но необходимости точно нет.

----------

Альбина (05.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Альбина, на мой взгляд, это просто игры ума. Кто создает две  большие разницы?


Конечно же -"мое" авторство. :Smilie:  

Но....блин.   Как я могу верить в себя,если я не знаю -кто я ? Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос мне нужно понять, кто я на самом деле .   И ,поняв себя  ,в итоге получаешь от чего оттолкнулся- -Ответ -не знаю или может даже точнее - не важно.. :Smilie:  Вот как-то так. :Smilie:  
Но отвечу вот так-.как -раз про доверие к самому себе мне кажется. :Smilie: 


"Однажды вечером, после Дхарма-беседы в Кембриджском Дзен Центре, ученик спросил Сунг Сан Соен-са: «Когда вы говорите, что вы здесь, чтобы спасти всех людей, означает ли это помочь обрести просветление или также спасти от голода, войны и боли?»

Соен-са сказал: «Я уже перестал спасать всех людей».

Последовало долгое молчание.

«Вы понимаете, что это значит?»

Опять долгое молчание.

«Бросьте всё это. О’кей?»

----------

Алик (05.07.2015), Фил (05.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> Но....блин.   Как я могу верить в себя,если я не знаю -кто я ? Чтобы ответить на этот вопрос мне нужно понять, кто я на самом деле .


А вот если предположить что у вас вдруг появится моя память и мой жизненный опыт, а ваши исчезнут, то это будете вы или я?

----------


## Альбина

> Думаю что лучше высказать глупость, чем оставить её при себе. А вообще отличный ответ, честно говоря он меня поставил в тупик и не знаю что на него ответить. Есть над чем поразмышлять и это замечательно. Насчёт доверия полностью согласен. По поводу необходимости верить в себя интересная мысль. Она порождает у меня целую ветвящуюся такую структуру размышлений и противоречий  Но необходимости точно нет.


Каким-то невообразимым образом надо чувствовать баланс между доверием себе и доверием ко всем остальным .  По хорошему - испытывать и то и другое одновременно . Мне кажется,.у Вас это получается здорово. :Smilie:

----------

АртёмМ (05.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> А вот если предположить что у вас вдруг появится моя память и мой жизненный опыт, а ваши исчезнут, то это будете вы или я?


Даже и не знаю. :Smilie: Может это будете вы с ощущением что не совсем вы. :Smilie:  Каким-то образом индивидуальность в скрытой форме ,но должна остаться. Мне так кажется. :Smilie:

----------


## АртёмМ

> Даже и не знаю.Может это будете вы с ощущением что не совсем вы. Каким-то образом индивидуальность в скрытой форме ,но должна остаться. Мне так кажется.


Если у нас есть два идентичных предмета, то нельзя определить какой из них настоящий. Даже если второй предмет это копия первого. Ведь они полностью одинаковые и разницы между ними никакой нет.



> Каким-то невообразимым образом надо чувствовать баланс между доверием себе и доверием ко всем остальным .  По хорошему - испытывать и то и другое одновременно .


Думаю что если вы можете рассуждать о балансе, то должны иметь представление о нём. Поэтому у вас тоже должно неплохо получаться  :Smilie:  Спасибо за комплимент. Хотя я не знаю, что у меня получается, но надеюсь что-то получается  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (05.07.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Конечно, ваше предположение -неправда


Откуда вы знаете ? Вы же не знает есть там костер или нет. Откуда вы знаете, что предположение - там может быть костер - неправда ?
На каком основании вы это предполжение как неправду класифицируете ?

----------

Альбина (05.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Если у нас есть два идентичных предмета, то нельзя определить какой из них настоящий. Даже если второй предмет это копия первого. Ведь они полностью одинаковые и разницы между ними никакой нет.


Мне кажется, различающая функция - очень важная для личности и возможно она и не даст вам принять полностью чужой опыт и знание .  По идее ,пока мы зреем в жизни - мы впитываем в себя, то,что есть . По сути все так и происходит . Но чувство индивидуальности нам с этим смириться не дает  и ищет выход. Ну вот смотрите. Я например , эмпат  по натуре . Я бывает настолько целиком вхожу в личность другого человека , чувсвуя его состояние, фактически получается, что я -это он с его желаниями , мечтами , мироощущением, радость , болью  и т.д.   Но потом выходит, что мне самой нужно справлться с теми же проблемами, какие возникают  у него . А буквально до этого у меня их и не было или они не ставились в категорию "проблема". И я ловлю себя на мысли, что я не своей жизнью живу, а чужой. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (05.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Откуда вы знаете ? Вы же не знает есть там костер или нет. Откуда вы знаете, что предположение - там может быть костер - неправда ?
> На каком основании вы это предполжение как неправду класифицируете ?


Потому что там дым  . На этом основании . :Smilie:  
А разве предположение - это правда? это домысел.

----------


## АртёмМ

> Но чувство индивидуальности нам с этим смириться не дает  и ищет выход.


У меня вроде нет такого чувства. Есть состояние, которое я ощущаю, но наверное такие состояния есть у каждого человека. Есть мысли, есть чувства. Есть интересы и подход к решению задач. Раньше вроде было, а может мне так казалось, что было ощущение самоидентификации. Но я отличаюсь от других людей в чём то, так же как и они отличаются друг от друга, кто-то больше, кто-то меньше. Меня как то пытали на тему, кто я и я ответил - я это всё, что я наблюдаю, ведь всё это происходит у меня в сознании, не так ли. Но я верю, что другие люди тоже имеют всё то, что имею и я. Хотя с большой степенью вероятности я заблуждаюсь, ведь я и использую "я" как терминологию  :Smilie: 



> Я например , эмпат  по натуре .


Я тоже эмпат, но у меня проявляется несколько иначе. Могу сопереживать людям, с которыми я совершенно не знаком, но с безумной интенсивностью, как будто проблема касается меня лично, в душе начинается буря и сложно сбросить это состояние. Правда не всегда и не всем.

----------

Алик (05.07.2015), Альбина (05.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> У меня вроде нет такого чувства. Есть состояние, которое я ощущаю, но наверное такие состояния есть у каждого человека. Есть мысли, есть чувства. Есть интересы и подход к решению задач. Раньше вроде было, а может мне так казалось, что было ощущение самоидентификации. Но я отличаюсь от других людей в чём то, так же как и они отличаются друг от друга, кто-то больше, кто-то меньше. Меня как то пытали на тему, кто я и я ответил - я это всё, что я наблюдаю, ведь всё это происходит у меня в сознании, не так ли. Но я верю, что другие люди тоже имеют всё то, что имею и я. Хотя с большой степенью вероятности я заблуждаюсь, ведь я и использую "я" как терминологию 
> 
> Я тоже эмпат, но у меня проявляется несколько иначе. Могу сопереживать людям, с которыми я совершенно не знаком, но с безумной интенсивностью, как будто проблема касается меня лично, в душе начинается буря и сложно сбросить это состояние. Правда не всегда и не всем.


Вам повезло,Артем . У Вас судя по *всему* очень хорошая карма. И это не комплимент .это так и есть . :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Потому что там дым  . На этом основании . 
> А разве предположение - это правда? это домысел.


Я не поняла, вы говорите, что я вру что там может быть костер, на том основании что оттуда идет дым ?
А если б дыма не было, я бы не врала ?

Мне кажется вы мои вопросы как-то по диагонали прочитали или задом наперед  :Smilie:

----------


## Фил

> Я не поняла, вы говорите, что я вру что там может быть костер, на том основании что оттуда идет дым ?
> А если б дыма не было, я бы не врала ?
> 
> Мне кажется вы мои вопросы как-то по диагонали прочитали или задом наперед


Да, потому что там дым.
А может это даже и не дым, а пар или жидкий азот испаряется. Костер это одно из 1000 предположений.

----------

Альбина (05.07.2015), Кузьмич (05.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> А вот если предположить что у вас вдруг появится моя память и мой жизненный опыт, а ваши исчезнут, то это будете вы или я?


А Вы с вашим жизненным опытом и памятью, это Вы или нет?
Память штука ненадежная.
Например: сейчас Вы помните себя от рождения.
Через 40 лет Вы забываете себя сегодняшнего, но помните себя в промежутках.
Вы сегодняшний это Вы или не Вы?

Селфи спасут нас  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (05.07.2015), Кузьмич (05.07.2015), Нико (05.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2015)

----------


## ullu

> Да, потому что там дым.
> А может это даже и не дым, а пар или жидкий азот испаряется. Костер это одно из 1000 предположений.


Так я и спрашиваю, где основание заранее полагать, что гипотеза костер точно не верна , то есть вранье ?
С какой стати это вранье, если вы не знаете костер там или нет ?
Получается вы не знаете правда это или нет, но уже утверждаете, что это неправда.

Гипотеза не относится к категориям, которые можно классифиировать как правда или ложь. Гипотеза это предполжение, она не утвреждает ничего и ничего не отрицает.
Поэтому она не может быть ни правдой, ни ложью. По опредлению не может быть.
Вера тоже ничего не утверждает, вера предполагает. Когда вера начинает утверждать возникает фанатизм. Исключение здесь наверное 4 вид веры, основанный на опыте.
Поэтому вера тоже находится вне области значений пары правда-ложь.

----------

Vladiimir (05.07.2015), Фил (05.07.2015)

----------


## АртёмМ

> А Вы с вашим жизненным опытом и памятью, это Вы или нет?
> Память штука ненадежная.
> Например: сейчас Вы помните себя от рождения.


Не помню что делал до шести лет. Только несколько фрагментов воспоминаний. Да и далее тоже отрывочно. А вообще какая разница я или не я? Есть ситуации, которые есть. Причём каждая ситуация с точки зрения разных людей должна как я предполагаю выглядеть иначе. Ситуации, которые рассматриваются с той точки зрения которая мне известна это я. Ситуация с вашей точки зрения это вы. Например я сейчас пишу этот текст, буквы на экране скорее всего плюс-минус одинаковые у вас и у меня. Но обстановка вне экрана различается. Думаю в этом, но не только в этом, различия между "я". Есть различия и в предыдущих ситуациях, через призму которых рассматривается текст на экране.

А вот если обстановка у нас будет одинаковая и восприятие обстановки через призму опыта тоже будет одинаковым, то как определить где я, а где вы? Если воспринимать "я" как ситуацию, рассмотренную через призму опыта, то это одна ситуация и один опыт, следовательно является тем же самым.

----------

Фил (05.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> Я не поняла, вы говорите, что я вру что там может быть костер, на том основании что оттуда идет дым ?
> А если б дыма не было, я бы не врала ?
> 
> Мне кажется вы мои вопросы как-то по диагонали прочитали или задом наперед


 ullu, добрый день. :Smilie: 
 Я понимаю,что "нет костра" на основании того, что "там дым"- уму не постижимо . :Smilie:  Но это за гранью логики.  Если хотите логику, применить, то скорее всего , насколько я для себя поняла, такие вещи более системно и широко объясняются в Абхидхарме. Там есть все ответы на такие вопросы.. Вроде бы, лучше нет источника для изучения.

 Я Вам сейчас задачку задам .  :Smilie:  Держитесь. :Smilie: 
Вы утверждали,что если вы другому врете,то это неправда  . Тогда вот -смотрите. :Smilie: 

  Позавчера я в беседе с родственником взахлеб рассказывала,что "у нас персики по 60 р.". При этом на  самом деле  они были по 70. :Smilie:  Я зачем-то обманула человека . Во время того,как я говорила, я как Никулин в Бриллиантовй руке думала"Зачем я говорю неправду? Песики же по 70". Я понимала,что это вышло из-за желания обнадежить человека,что "мол и в кризис можно жить на небольшие деньги" и наверное решила приукрасить.  Но я себя укорила за это, потому что "это неправда". 
А  вчера я ,после того как Вам ответила ,пошла в магазин и что я вижу ? Персики по 59 р.90.коп. Т.е. в момент когда я говорила, они возможно столько и стоили . 
Так где правда, а где ложь.? :Smilie:

----------

Фил (05.07.2015)

----------


## Фил

> Не помню что делал до шести лет. Только несколько фрагментов воспоминаний. Да и далее тоже отрывочно. А вообще какая разница я или не я? Есть ситуации, которые есть. Причём каждая ситуация с точки зрения разных людей должна как я предполагаю выглядеть иначе. Ситуации, которые рассматриваются с той точки зрения которая мне известна это я. Ситуация с вашей точки зрения это вы. Например я сейчас пишу этот текст, буквы на экране скорее всего плюс-минус одинаковые у вас и у меня. Но обстановка вне экрана различается. Думаю в этом, но не только в этом, различия между "я". Есть различия и в предыдущих ситуациях, через призму которых рассматривается текст на экране.
> 
> А вот если обстановка у нас будет одинаковая и восприятие обстановки через призму опыта тоже будет одинаковым, то как определить где я, а где вы? Если воспринимать "я" как ситуацию, рассмотренную через призму опыта, то это одна ситуация и один опыт, следовательно является тем же самым.


Тем же самым да при этом ещё и единственным!
Применимо ли в этом случае выражение "тоже самое"?

----------


## ullu

> ullu, добрый день.
>  Я понимаю,что "нет костра" на основании того, что "там дым"- уму не постижимо . Но это за гранью логики.


Мне кажется это за гранью здравомыслия все ж  :Smilie:  




> Вы утверждали,что если вы другому врете,то это неправда  .


Ну нееет, я утверждала, что не всякая неправда - вранье.
Но всякое вранье это намеренно сказанная неправда.




> Т.е. в момент когда я говорила, они возможно столько и стоили . 
> Так где правда, а где ложь.?


Так вранье это ваше действие, а не состояние среды. Ваши действия здесь какие были ? Намеренное искажение информации, в которой вы уверены как в достоверной.
А здесь правда в том, что персики стоили 80 рублей,  не как вы соврали про 60, а потом подешевели.
А неправда здесь в том, что персики как стоили 60 рублей, так и сейчас стоят 60.

А если вас за руку не поймали, это не значит, что вы не врали  :Smilie:  Карма откатит  :Smilie:  И перед ней не повыпендриваешься, что вот теперь то они 60 же, значит я как бы и не врала  :Smilie:

----------

Альбина (05.07.2015)

----------


## Альбина

> ]]Мне кажется это за гранью здравомыслия все ж


Так а зачем Вам здравомыслие в случае,если Вы просто смотрите на дым.? Чего там мыслить еще,кроме того,,что это дым? Как только Вы утвердились в том , что дым -это дым и отпустили его  ,карма исчерпывается  и дым скорее всего исчезнет . :Smilie: Только лишь Вам в голову придет включить цепочку - что за дым, а вреден ли он или нет и т.д. - сами понимаете .... :Smilie:  (вспомнились торфяники почему-то одним жарким летом )-вот -опять -карма дает о себе знать.)







> Так вранье это ваше действие, а не состояние среды. Ваши действия здесь какие были ? Намеренное искажение информации, в которой вы уверены как в достоверной.


 Ну зато перед собой я была честна , Я знала,что я вру . Это была правда. :Smilie:  Так где неправда?



> А здесь правда в том, что персики стоили 80 рублей,  не как вы соврали про 60, а потом подешевели.


 Неправда .) Они стоили -70. Вы то зачем 10 р. прикрутили? Заразились?))))
Правда, в том,что я не знаю -сколько сейчас стоят персики  и когда говорила - не знала наверняка . Передавала инфу - да, имела намерения инфой повлиять на состояние человека -тоже да, хотя можно и без этого дать  возможность самому подумать .




> А если вас за руку не поймали, это не значит, что вы не врали  Карма откатит  И перед ней не повыпендриваешься, что вот теперь то они 60 же, значит я как бы и не врала


Покаявшись в своих грехах можно получить зерна  кармы . Что и наблюдаем.))) Дорогой родственник может теперь приехать и лопать свои персики.если успеет -конечно. :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Спасиб,ullu, за диалог.) .

 П.С.. 
Говорите- любое искажение информации -ложь ? Ну а как насчет того , что вымысел оголяет правду (лит-ра)?  Правда возникаает сама по себе и вот удержать ее-бывает в ход идут фантазия и т.д.  
Все-таки - удерживание одной правды (прошлого момента) в голове -не позволит увидеть другую. Вот как ни крути . :Smilie:

----------

